# Radeon HD6950 zur HD6970 freigeschaltet



## Jarafi (27. Dezember 2010)

Wie ich heute Morgen auf Comupterbase gelesen habe, ist es manchen Usern gelungen durch das Aufspielen eines HD6970 Bios auf eine HD6950, eine "echte" HD6970 zu erhalten.
Dank des Dual Bios ist die Gefahr auch gering das die Karte beim flashen unbrauchbar wird.
Eine interessante Frage ist allerdings, was mit dem Stromverbrauch geschieht, da die HD6950 ja nur 2x 6Pin hat.
Ob dies mit jeder HD6950 geht steht auch noch nicht fest.

Grüße Jarafi


----------



## weizenleiche (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Readeon HD6950 zur HD6970 freigeschaltet*

Erster !
Ich werde es direkt ausprobieren sobald meine 6950 hier eintrifft. Das wäre ja mehr als geil!
Mal schauen ob ich es hinkriege den Stromverbrauch irgendwie zu messen..


----------



## Kreisverkehr (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Readeon HD6950 zur HD6970 freigeschaltet*

ach mist, hätte ich doch ned vorher früstücken sollen.... Jetzt warst du mit deinem Thread schneller


----------



## mkay87 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Readeon HD6950 zur HD6970 freigeschaltet*

Threadtitel sollte aber geändert werden


----------



## Krabbat (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Readeon HD6950 zur HD6970 freigeschaltet*

das ist mal interessant
jetzt muss nur noch untersucht werden, ob das ein einzelfall war, oder ob das bei jeder 6950 so ist, sodass man paktisch beim kauf einer 6950 die garantie auf eine freischaltung zu 6970 hat
wenns bei jeder ginge... das wäre genial


----------



## weizenleiche (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Readeon HD6950 zur HD6970 freigeschaltet*

Wenn ihr mal auf techpowerup schauen würdet, kämen hier keine Fragen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(AMD Radeon HD 6950 to HD 6970 Mod | techPowerUp)

Ich glaube eher nicht das es für das Unlocken eine 100%ige Garantie gibt, auch wenn die Tabelle bis jetzt was anderes sagt. Es ist doch vom Hersteller nicht gewollt... Sobald AMD davon Wind bekommt, werden die versuchen das irgendwie zu verhindern. Früher hattest du auch keine Garantie das ein PII X2 550 sich zum PII X4 B50 freischalten lässt... Es ist einfach Glückssache.


----------



## darkycold (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Readeon HD6950 zur HD6970 freigeschaltet*

Vielleicht kommt ja bald ein Bios von AMD, welches aus der 6970 nen 580 killer macht. 
Ich träum mal weiter...


----------



## tm0975 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Readeon HD6950 zur HD6970 freigeschaltet*



darkycold schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommt ja bald ein Bios von AMD, welches aus der 6970 nen 580 killer macht.
> Ich träum mal weiter...



das nicht, aber diverse tests und patches lassen vermuten, dass in cayman weit mehr steckt als zz per treiber ans tageslicht gefördert wird. also mal abwarten. habe gestern ne 6970 bestellt, bin neugierig.


----------



## weizenleiche (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Readeon HD6950 zur HD6970 freigeschaltet*

Jedenfalls wird die 6970 Ladenhüter wenn rauskommt das sich jede 6950 so einfach freischalten lässt. Wer gibt denn schon 100€ mehr für Leistung aus die man theoretisch sowieso hat?


----------



## W3SSI (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Readeon HD6950 zur HD6970 freigeschaltet*

das is ja mal wieder geil  6950 kaufen bios flashen und geld sparen


----------



## New-Bee (27. Dezember 2010)

wow...das hört sich ja nett an!
Gleich heute Abend mal testen
Danke


----------



## PontifexM (27. Dezember 2010)

hätte ich 250 flocken würde ich es wagen ! aber so muss meine 5850 bleiben :/


----------



## dpante1s (27. Dezember 2010)

Fragt sich nur, wie sich das Ganze auf Temparatur und Lautstärke auswirkt... die 6970 ist ja hinsichtlich Kühlung etc. besser bestückt und dennoch bei Last recht laut...


----------



## PontifexM (27. Dezember 2010)

bei last heisst für mich spielen,also dröhnen bei mir die 5,1 anlage oder mein headset . . .vondaher ist mir die lautstärke egal, wenn zu "heiss" dann eben andere lüfter ,wobei ich nicht glaube das es da unterschiede gibt.


----------



## New-Bee (27. Dezember 2010)

sind die Kühler nicht identisch?


----------



## PontifexM (27. Dezember 2010)

also ich geh davon aus . . .hab mich nicht wirklich gekümmert,also wirds wohl schon so sein das die kühlung schon passen wird.


----------



## New-Bee (27. Dezember 2010)

wo ich ein bisschen bedenken habe ist bei der Stromversorgung...jetzt muss nur noch ein passender Wasserkühler kommen und ich bin mit meiner Entscheidung die 570 zu stornieren seeehr zufrieden


----------



## Sularko (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Readeon HD6950 zur HD6970 freigeschaltet*



AirKnight schrieb:


> Jedenfalls wird die 6970 Ladenhüter wenn rauskommt das sich jede 6950 so einfach freischalten lässt. Wer gibt denn schon 100€ mehr für Leistung aus die man theoretisch sowieso hat?



Nicht jeder hatt genügend ahnung um sein GraKa Bios neu zu Flashen und andere wiederum möchten die Garantie nicht verlieren.


----------



## J3r3my (27. Dezember 2010)

Werde es vlt. versuchen. Dann könnte ich mit meiner Club3D eine Rückmeldung geben 
Kann ich irgendwie trotz der Schaltersicherheit mein Grafikbios sichern?


----------



## New-Bee (27. Dezember 2010)

kannst du nciht  mit dem Flashprogramm auch speichern?


----------



## Jurado18 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Readeon HD6950 zur HD6970 freigeschaltet*



Sularko schrieb:


> Nicht jeder hatt genügend ahnung um sein GraKa Bios neu zu Flashen und andere wiederum möchten die Garantie nicht verlieren.



Dem schließt sich an, dass man eine geflashte Karte wohl nicht mehr übertakten kann, während man das mit einer 6970 noch kann (unteranderem wegen der unterschiedlichen Stromversorgung 2x6pin vs. 6pin+8pin).

Außerdem steigt der Absatz der 6950 und die besetzt ja wie schon angekündigt einen 'neuen Bereich', was durchaus auch ein taktischer Zug von AMD gewesen sein könnte .


----------



## Val_94 (27. Dezember 2010)

So erstmal danke für die News  
habs natürlich gleich einmal mit meiner 6950 probiert und siehe da  es ist ne 6970 
Hat alles ohne Probleme funktioniert und wird jetz noch paar Benchmarks durchlaufen


----------



## Westcoast (27. Dezember 2010)

hört sich ja erstmal gut an, aber durch biosflash kann man die karte zerschiessen, wenn beim flashvorgang etwas schief geht. 
die garantie ist dann auch weg. würde mir sowas gut überlegen, ob es sich lohnt. eine garantie gibt es nicht, dass alles gut geht. 

wenn man das alte bios nicht wieder zurückflashen kann, ist die karte verloren.


----------



## weizenleiche (27. Dezember 2010)

@Sularko

Da hast du recht, aber es gibt schließlich nicht umsonst das Internet 

@Westcoast

Die Karte hat ja Dualbios, da haste schonmal eine 50% geringere Chance was zu zerschiessen 
Außerdem verliert man zwar die Garantie, aber wenn man, falls etwas durchbrennt etc. einfach wieder das alte BIOS draufspielt, was über DOS eigentlich immer möglich ist, fällt das auch keinem auf 



New-Bee schrieb:


> kannst du nciht  mit dem Flashprogramm auch speichern?



Ja kannst du (ATI Winflash). Früher konnte man sogar mit GPU-Z sein BIOS sichern. Geht das nicht heute auch wieder? 

Falls wer hilfe braucht, PN an mich


----------



## Jurado18 (27. Dezember 2010)

Na ja das BIOS ist weniger das Problem, eher wird sich wohl später physikalisch was bemerkbar machen...einen 'Langzeittest' gibt es dazu ja nicht...


----------



## Trefoil80 (27. Dezember 2010)

Westcoast schrieb:


> hört sich ja erstmal gut an, aber durch biosflash kann man die karte zerschiessen, wenn beim flashvorgang etwas schief geht.
> die garantie ist dann auch weg. würde mir sowas gut überlegen, ob es sich lohnt. eine garantie gibt es nicht, dass alles gut geht.
> 
> wenn man das alte bios nicht wieder zurückflashen kann, ist die karte verloren.



Ähm, Du hast schon mitbekommen, dass die 69xx-Karten ein Dual-Bios (Kippschalter) haben ?


----------



## Patty (27. Dezember 2010)

Oha... gestern habe ich noch überlegt, aber da meine 4870x2 wohl über den Jordan ist, ist der Kauf der 6950 damit wohl besiegelt!  Danke für den heißen Tipp! Wird probiert, sobald sie da ist!


----------



## Westcoast (27. Dezember 2010)

dualbios hin oder her, ich persönlich würde es nicht machen. dann bezahle ich lieber 100 euro mehr und kaufe mir dann die AMD 6970. 
auch wenn der flashvorgang gut über die bühne geht, wie verhält sich dann die karte in spielen, läuft sie dann stabil. viele offene fragen.


----------



## ck0184 (27. Dezember 2010)

Westcoast schrieb:


> dualbios hin oder her, ich persönlich würde es nicht machen. dann bezahle ich lieber 100 euro mehr und kaufe mir dann die AMD 6970.
> auch wenn der flashvorgang gut über die bühne geht, wie verhält sich dann die karte in spielen, läuft sie dann stabil. viele offene fragen.



tja, so unterschiedlich sind die leute. 

ich würds machen.

sehe doch nicht ein 100€ mehr zu zahlen, wenn ich die gleiche leistung auch so erhalte.

MfG


----------



## STSLeon (27. Dezember 2010)

Nett von AMD die Shader nur softwareseitig zu deaktivieren und keinen Lasercut zu machen. Ich finds geil, die 6950 könnte somit mal wieder eine legendäre Karte werden., wie die damalige 9XXX Reihe von ATI, wo man sich auch eine höhere Karte "freischalten" konnte. Eine bessere Kühlung wäre mir das aber schon wert. Man hat immer noch Geld gespart, auch wenn man sich noch einen MK13 draufsetzt.


----------



## Stingray93 (27. Dezember 2010)

Nette Sache,
Dennoch bleibe ich erst mal bei meinen 2 HD5870.
Gleich 2 neue Karten zu kaufen wäre ein wenig Sinnfrei.


----------



## weizenleiche (27. Dezember 2010)

Stingray, mit deinem aktuellen Rechner kannst du in 3 Jahren noch mithalten. Es wäre sehr Sinnfrei überhaupt irgendwann aufzurüsten^^


----------



## Stingray93 (27. Dezember 2010)

AirKnight schrieb:


> Stingray, mit deinem aktuellen Rechner kannst du in 3 Jahren noch mithalten. Es wäre sehr Sinnfrei überhaupt irgendwann aufzurüsten^^




Nicht wirklich,
mein PC kommt momentan auch sehr an seine Grenzen.
Bzw. die meisten aktuellen Spielen kann ich nicht spielen.


----------



## Oxid (27. Dezember 2010)

Stingray93 schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich,
> mein PC kommt momentan auch sehr an seine Grenzen.
> Bzw. die meisten aktuellen Spielen kann ich nicht spielen.



 Was für aktuelle Spiele sollen das sein? Bzw. bei welchen Settings?
Dein System kann man doch eigentlich nur mit Downsampling oder extremen Texturen-Mods an seine Grenzen bringen oder etwa nicht?!


----------



## Stingray93 (27. Dezember 2010)

Oxid schrieb:


> Was für aktuelle Spiele sollen das sein? Bzw. bei welchen Settings?
> Dein System kann man doch eigentlich nur mit Downsampling oder extremen Texturen-Mods an seine Grenzen bringen oder etwa nicht?!




Bei einer Auflösung von 5760x1080 kommt so manches Spiel in stottern 

Nun aber genug Off topic!


----------



## J3r3my (27. Dezember 2010)

Verstehe ich auch nicht. Finde es aber etwas schade, dass ich mit meiner HD 6950 in Hot Pursuit an meine Grenzen stosse. Hat mich etwas schockiert...

@Bee
Ja, habe es auch grad gesehen. Da ist n Save Knopf...

@Thread
Habe mir jetzt extra mal einen weiteren 92 mm Lüfter direkt unter den GraKa Lüfter geschnallt. Macht Lautstärkentechnisch eigendlich nichts aus, aber im Idle sind's schonmal knappe 9 Grad weniger. Und ich denke mit 42 Grad liege ich eigendlich ziemlich gut. Trotzdem habe ich noch immer ein etwas mulmiges Gefühl dabei... Ich denke ich warte mal noch 1-2 Wochen, momentan komme ich ja noch mit der Karte klar. Ich hoffe einfach, dass AMD den Flash nicht Softwareseitig sperren kann.
Wüsste da gerade jemand eine Antwort dazu?

Mit freundlichen Grüssen,

Jeremy


----------



## New-Bee (27. Dezember 2010)

ich glaube eher kaum, dass AMD Softwareseitig was am Bios ändern bzw. kastrieren kann.


----------



## Stingray93 (27. Dezember 2010)

New-Bee schrieb:


> ich glaube eher kaum, dass AMD Softwareseitig was am Bios ändern bzw. kastrieren kann.




Natürlich, sowas hat es in der Vergangenheit oft gegeben.
War bei den GTX460 (oder waren es die GTX465? weiß es grad nicht genug) doch auch das gleiche!
Bei den neuen CPU´s von AMD ist es ja auch so, das via Bios Befehl 1/2/3 Kerne deaktiviert werden!


----------



## New-Bee (27. Dezember 2010)

ja via bios...aber ich meinte, wenn ich das Bios geflasht habe, kann AMD mir das nicht rückgängig machen...


----------



## weizenleiche (27. Dezember 2010)

@J3r3my
Wie kannst du da an die Grenzen stoßen O.o das hab ich mit meiner halb zerstörten 5850 bestens am laufen gehabt.

@Topic
100pro wird AMD das versuchen zu verhindern, es dauert aber leider noch etwas bis die momentanen Lagerbestände sämtlicher Shops aufgebraucht sind 

@New-Bee
Richtig. Wenn du es einmal hast dann kann AMD da eigentlich ncihts mehr machen, außer wenn die dich durch den Catalyst zum BIOS Update zwingen. Das wäre aber krank ._.


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (27. Dezember 2010)

Stingray93 schrieb:


> Natürlich, sowas hat es in der Vergangenheit oft gegeben.
> War bei den GTX460 (oder waren es die GTX465? weiß es grad nicht genug) doch auch das gleiche!
> Bei den neuen CPU´s von AMD ist es ja auch so, das via Bios Befehl 1/2/3 Kerne deaktiviert werden!


 Ja, es war die GTX465, die sich teilweise zur GTX470 freischalten ließ.

Es gibt übrigens auch ein Sammelthema (das älter ist als die News.)


----------



## Stingray93 (27. Dezember 2010)

AirKnight schrieb:


> @J3r3my
> Wie kannst du da an die Grenzen stoßen O.o das hab ich mit meiner halb zerstörten 5850 bestens am laufen gehabt.
> 
> @Topic
> ...




Das können sie gar nicht, im Bios stehen nun alle Informationen einer 6970, also wird der Treiber auch denken es ist eine 6970! 


Viel verhindern kann AMD da nicht!
Außer die 6950 physisch so bauen, das sie keine vollwertigen 6970 werden können!



> Ja, es war die GTX465, die sich teilweise zur GTX470 freischalten ließ.
> 
> Es gibt übrigens auch ein Sammelthema (das älter ist als die News.)



Jop, genau das lag mir noch im Kopf.


----------



## New-Bee (27. Dezember 2010)

AirKnight schrieb:


> @J3r3my
> außer wenn die dich durch den Catalyst zum BIOS Update zwingen. Das wäre aber krank ._.


 

na das wär doch mal ne Maßnahme


----------



## weizenleiche (27. Dezember 2010)

Stimmt Ray, da habe ich gerade nicht dran gedacht.
Da könnte aber dann das Dual BIOS ins Spiel kommen, da zumindestens eines ja Standard sein muss (ist eines nicht sogar Schreibgeschützt?). Dann liest der Catalyst einfach beide BIOS aus und fängt an zu meckern wenn verschiedene Grafikkarten bei raus kommen.

Ich glaube wir malen uns hier eine ziemlich bekloppte Geschichte aus 
Es wird so wie bei den CPU's passieren: Die ersten GraKas wird man freischalten können (dadrunter meine hoffentlich auch) und die späteren dann nicht mehr.


----------



## J3r3my (27. Dezember 2010)

@AirKnight
Na eben, ich war auch verwundert. Setup ist in meiner Sig, also 3.4 GHZ sollten ja eigendlich beim 6Kerner reichen.
Jedenfalls wenn ich alles auf An bzw. Hoch habe und die Auflösung auf 1600x900 dann ist eine Fraps aufnahme mit eingestellten 60 FPS nur mit ca. 50 FPS möglich. Bei BC2 läuft alles wie geschmiert. Vielleicht liegt's ja drana, dass ich V-Sync an habe. 

Also nochmal wegen meiner Frage... Ich glaube ich hab die ein bisschen blöd formuliert... Folgendes geschieht:
Ich flash mein Bios jetzt nicht. Ich habe eine Karte bei der es eigendlich gehen sollte. Jetzt kommt in 1-2 Wochen AMD und sperrt durch die Treiber die Funktion auf der Karte. Ergo: Ich kann meine Karte nicht mehr flashen!
Ist das möglich? Oder können die per Treiber garnicht am BIOS rumfummeln?


----------



## New-Bee (27. Dezember 2010)

Nein können sie nicht


----------



## J3r3my (27. Dezember 2010)

Danke, dann bin ich beruhigt und warte erstmal...


----------



## weizenleiche (27. Dezember 2010)

J3r3my schrieb:


> @AirKnight
> [...]
> Also nochmal wegen meiner Frage... Ich glaube ich hab die ein bisschen blöd formuliert... Folgendes geschieht:
> Ich flash mein Bios jetzt nicht. Ich habe eine Karte bei der es eigendlich gehen sollte. Jetzt kommt in 1-2 Wochen AMD und sperrt durch die Treiber die Funktion auf der Karte. Ergo: Ich kann meine Karte nicht mehr flashen!
> Ist das möglich? Oder können die per Treiber garnicht am BIOS rumfummeln?



Du kannst ja auch per DOS flashen, also Flashen lässt sich die Karte so oder so immer. Einfach das jetzige BIOS sichern und per ATI Flash per DOS flashen, ist ganz Simpel. Theoretisch kann AMD nichts im BIOS ändern, THEORETISCH. Selbst wenn die GraKa kaputt ist kannste noch per DOS flashen (hab ich z.B. mit meiner alten 5850 gemacht). Also falls AMD rumzickt: Altes BIOS wieder drauf und Keks freuen


----------



## Stingray93 (27. Dezember 2010)

AirKnight schrieb:


> Du kannst ja auch per DOS flashen, also Flashen lässt sich die Karte so oder so immer. Einfach das jetzige BIOS sichern und per ATI Flash per DOS flashen, ist ganz Simpel. Theoretisch kann AMD nichts im BIOS ändern, THEORETISCH. Selbst wenn die GraKa kaputt ist kannste noch per DOS flashen (hab ich z.B. mit meiner alten 5850 gemacht). Also falls AMD rumzickt: Altes BIOS wieder drauf und Keks freuen



Kommt drauf an was kaputt ist 
Wenn man natürlich den Bios Baustein raus lötet könnte es zu Problemen kommen

Aber da man das BIOS Manuell via Kippschaltet tauscht, kann der Treiber auch nicht beide Bios (äh.. Mehrzahl ?) auslesen.


----------



## weizenleiche (27. Dezember 2010)

Stimmt. Sind wir uns also alle einig das da Softwaretechnisch nicht viel passieren kann ...


----------



## J3r3my (27. Dezember 2010)

Jo. Und irgendwie praktisch dieser Schalter. Man hat die 6950 und 6970 in einer Karte und könnte beliebige dazwischen switchen. 

Die HD 6950 verbraucht laut Techpowerup sogar rund 20 Watt weniger, bei gleicher Leistung. Das ist ja mal schön. Und dafür ist die ja sogar noch kürzer. Eigentlich TipTop.


----------



## weizenleiche (27. Dezember 2010)

Jau. Kannste mal bitte ausprobieren was passiert wenn du im laufendem Betrieb das BIOS switcht?


----------



## nulchking (27. Dezember 2010)

Also geht durch das flashen die Graka nicht kaputt da man immer ein zweites Bios hat was man durch einen Schalter "aktiviert"?


----------



## weizenleiche (27. Dezember 2010)

Hi nulchking.
Es ist so wie bei einigen Gigabyte Boards:
Du hast 2 BIOS bei dieser Karte. BIOS 1 und BIOS 2.
Zerflash du BIOS 2 läuft die Karte nicht mehr. Dann stellst du auf BIOS 1 (mit dem Schalter) und die Karte läuft wieder. Dann kannst du BIOS 2 wiederherstellen.

http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/159/images/biosswitch.jpg


----------



## nulchking (27. Dezember 2010)

Das hört sich ja super an ^^

Macht meine Entscheidung bezüglich einer neuen Graka aber nicht wirklich einfacher -.-"


----------



## J3r3my (27. Dezember 2010)

AirKnight, das habe ich mich vor kurzem auch grad gefragt. Meine Finger wollte schon den Switch betätigen, worauf mein Kopf aber glücklichweise eingriff 

Aber das wäre echt derbe interessant. Weil irgendwie müsste AMD ja vorhersehen das Leute die nicht viel Ahnung haben das Ding während dem Betrieb switchen...

Nulchking, wie meinst du das?


----------



## weizenleiche (27. Dezember 2010)

Nulchking kann sich nicht entscheiden ob er eine GTX470 oder eine HD6950 nimmt.
Naja egal wir sollten beim Thema bleiben. Trotztdem ist das mit dem BIOS Switch interessant. Ich glaub ich muss mal telefonieren...


----------



## Westcoast (27. Dezember 2010)

bei computerbase ist das geschrei groß. da haben einige leute geflasht und jetzt werden artefakte produziert. 
bei manchen ruckelt die karte nach dem flash bei manchen spielen. die AMD 6970 hat auch einen anderen stromanschluss: 
1mal 6pin und 8pin, statt 2 mal 6pin bei der AMD 6950. wenn ihr das bios flasht, ist auf eigenverantwortung. 
nicht das der threadersteller dafür verantwortlich gemacht wird, weil so ein thread entstanden ist.  

ist nämlich bei computerbase der fall.


----------



## weizenleiche (27. Dezember 2010)

Ja das Problem wurde ja schon angesprochen. Meinst du das liegt dadran das sie zu wenig Strom bekommt?


----------



## Westcoast (27. Dezember 2010)

2mal 6 pin können nur 150 watt bereitstellen und 6pin und 8pin können hingegen 225 watt bereitstellen. 
nicht umsonst hat AMD bei der 6970 6pin und 8pin integriert. nicht aus lust und laune, weil die AMD 6970 mehr energie braucht.


----------



## Stingray93 (27. Dezember 2010)

Westcoast schrieb:


> bei computerbase ist das geschrei groß. da haben einige leute geflasht und jetzt werden artefakte produziert.
> bei manchen ruckelt die karte nach dem flash bei manchen spielen. die AMD 6970 hat auch einen anderen stromanschluss:
> 1mal 6pin und 8pin, statt 2 mal 6pin bei der AMD 6950. wenn ihr das bios flasht, ist auf eigenverantwortung.
> nicht das der threadersteller dafür verantwortlich gemacht wird, weil so ein thread entstanden ist.
> ...





AirKnight schrieb:


> Ja das Problem wurde ja schon angesprochen. Meinst du das liegt dadran das sie zu wenig Strom bekommt?





Westcoast schrieb:


> 2mal 6 pin können nur 150 watt bereitstellen und 6pin und 8pin können hingegen 225 watt bereitstellen.
> nicht umsonst hat AMD bei der 6970 6pin und 8pin integriert. nicht aus lust und laune, weil die AMD 6970 mehr energie braucht.




Ich würde flashen, und dann einfach ein bisschen mit MSI Afterburner spielen!
Notfalls die Karte wieder etwas runtertakten, mehr Leistung als die Standart 6950 hat sie dann ja immernoch!


----------



## sanQn (27. Dezember 2010)

J3r3my schrieb:


> Und dafür ist die ja sogar noch kürzer.



Das PCB der HD 6950 und HD 6970 ist identisch, d.h. Beide haben die gleiche Länge.

Was aber mich Interessieren würde ist: Merken die Leute aus der RMA Abteilug, ob das BIOS geflasht wurde oder nicht?


----------



## kühlprofi (27. Dezember 2010)

J3r3my schrieb:


> Werde es vlt. versuchen. Dann könnte ich mit meiner Club3D eine Rückmeldung geben
> Kann ich irgendwie trotz der Schaltersicherheit mein Grafikbios sichern?


 
Mit GPU -Z kannst du dein Bios blitzschnell speichern. Rechts neben der BIOS-Version ist ein Icon. Anklicken und speichern )


----------



## kaule4u (27. Dezember 2010)

als 6970 Käufer käme ich mir extremst verarscht vor. soviel zu nachhaltigkeit/kundenbindung bei AMD..
und sie bei eBay zu verkaufen stell ich mir auch schwer vor, jeder wird argwöhnen ist ne gepimpte 6950. (anschlüsse mal aussen vor)


----------



## weizenleiche (27. Dezember 2010)

Naja, es ist ja nicht gegeben das sich jede 6950 freischalten lässt. Die User auf Computerbase haben arge Probleme, hab gerade mal rübergeschaut. Die 6970 muss also kein Fehlkauf sein, vorallem da du sie ja noch takten kannst, was man mit einer freigeschalteten 6950 nicht unbedingt machen sollte, da sie ja anscheinend bei einigen so schon rumzickt. Außerdem gibt es auch noch keinen WaKühler für die 6950 was auch ein Minus Punkt ist.

LG


----------



## New-Bee (27. Dezember 2010)

AirKnight schrieb:


> Außerdem gibt es auch noch keinen WaKühler für die 6950 was auch ein Minus Punkt ist.
> 
> LG



mMn ist der Wakü für die 50 der selbe wie der für die 70...sind ja identisch^^
Ich habe zumindest mal einen für die 70 bestellt,...mal sehen obs passt


----------



## weizenleiche (27. Dezember 2010)

Ich würd nicht drauf wetten das das der gleiche ist, da müssen wir wohl mal einen WaKüJunkie fragen^^


----------



## New-Bee (27. Dezember 2010)

naja...was soll denn groß anders sein, bei einem PCB das identisch ist?
Man könnte höchstens eine zu hohe Kühlleistung abbekommen


----------



## weizenleiche (27. Dezember 2010)

Naja, aber es gibt doch nicht ohne Grund keinen 6950 Kühler O.o
Wie auch immer, B2T^^


----------



## Dommerle (27. Dezember 2010)

Also das ist ja schon der Hammer, was AMD da liefert mit dem Unlocken... 
Aber ich wette jetzt sind alle Hebel in Bewegung gesetzt die Karte physikalisch so zu "kastrieren", dass man nichts mehr flashen kann, denn so versauen sie sich ja die HD 6970, die keiner mehr kauft, wenn man die HD 6950 für einiges weniger auf gleiche Leistung freischalten kann.

Wartet's nur ab. Ich schätze es geht relativ zügig und die flashbaren Karten sind nicht mehr zu haben. Also wer eine will => jetzt zuschlagen.


----------



## darkycold (27. Dezember 2010)

Das glaub ich nicht. Vielleicht steckt ja auch ein größerer Sinn dahinter..
"Wir tun was" oder so etwas.
Es ist ja klar, dass die beiden Karten was für OC ist, daher ja auch das dual bios.
Aber halt alles auf eigene Gefahr,. Denn 2*6 ist nicht 1*6+1*8

Wurden die x3 denn später so beschnitten, dass man keine x4 mehr draus machen konnte?


----------



## Patty (27. Dezember 2010)

New-Bee schrieb:


> mMn ist der Wakü für die 50 der selbe wie der für die 70...sind ja identisch^^
> Ich habe zumindest mal einen für die 70 bestellt,...mal sehen obs passt



Gib mir bitte Bescheid, ob der 70er Kühler auf die 50er passt! Ich warte nämlich noch auf einen 6950er Kühler... Aquacomputer hat den Aquagratix ja schon angekündigt, der 6970er ist bereits im Sortiment.

Edit: Bei dem Hype sollte man sich wohl am Besten zwei oder drei unter die Matratze legen?


----------



## weizenleiche (27. Dezember 2010)

@Dommerle

Oder die 6950 wird dermaßen im Preis angehoben das sie sich nicht mehr lohnt


----------



## lollyy (27. Dezember 2010)

nur so rein aus interesse hat schonma jemand versucht bei seiner 6970 was zum leben zu erwecken?   wäre doch nett


----------



## PeacemakerDT (27. Dezember 2010)

Aqua Computer Webshop - aquagrATIx für HD 6970 und 6950 (Cayman XT bzw. PRO) G1/4 23518

da! ist für 6950 und 6970 der selbe!


----------



## Stingray93 (27. Dezember 2010)

lollyy schrieb:


> nur so rein aus interesse hat schonma jemand versucht bei seiner 6970 was zum leben zu erwecken?   wäre doch nett


Was fürn höheres Bios willst da denn raufflashen?


----------



## weizenleiche (27. Dezember 2010)

Na dann ist doch wunderbar. Dann weiß ich jetzt schon was mit einem Teil des nächsten Gehaltes passiert


----------



## Shrike (27. Dezember 2010)

Moin,

woher kommt überhaupt das Gerücht dass bei manchen Leuten Artefakte auftreten?
Bin jetzt schon ne Weile im Netz unterwegs und das einzige Problem auf  das ich gestoßen bin, ist mit dem Powertune + 20% zu lösen.
Weiss da jemand mehr?

PS: Grad Powercolor beu VV-Computer bestellt (:


----------



## Astra-Coupe (28. Dezember 2010)

Ist für mich ne gelungene Marketingaktion von AMD.  Jetzt wird der Absatz der 6850er angetrieben von Leuten die günstig an die Leistung einer 6870 kommen wollen. Bestimmt ist bereits ein Lasercut bei der neueren Generation vorgesehen und trotzdem wird der Absatz noch eine ganze Zeit anhalten und einige ne Karte bekommen die sie vlt sofort wieder verkaufen oder durch was schnelleres ersetzen. So sieht positive indirekte Werbung aus. 

Kommt man fast ins überlegen ob ich nicht doch noch meine 2 5870er verkauf und für den Erlös 2 neue 6850er kaufe.  Aber nur mehr Tesselationsleistung und ein paar Prozent mehr fps wiegen glaub ich den Stress nicht auf.


----------



## KILLTHIS (28. Dezember 2010)

Astra-Coupe schrieb:


> Ist für mich ne gelungene Marketingaktion von AMD.  Jetzt wird der Absatz der 6850er angetrieben von Leuten die günstig an die Leistung einer 6870 kommen wollen. Bestimmt ist bereits ein Lasercut bei der neueren Generation vorgesehen und trotzdem wird der Absatz noch eine ganze Zeit anhalten und einige ne Karte bekommen die sie vlt sofort wieder verkaufen oder durch was schnelleres ersetzen. So sieht positive indirekte Werbung aus.
> 
> Kommt man fast ins überlegen ob ich nicht doch noch meine 2 5870er verkauf und für den Erlös 2 neue 6850er kaufe.  Aber nur mehr Tesselationsleistung und ein paar Prozent mehr fps wiegen glaub ich den Stress nicht auf.



Du meinst doch sicherlich HD6950 und nicht HD6850.


----------



## Dommerle (28. Dezember 2010)

Das ist kein Marketing. Das ist schlicht und einfach ein Fehler von AMD. Ja, auch die großen machen Fehler.


----------



## weizenleiche (28. Dezember 2010)

Naja. Wenn man es recht betrachtet kann es nach diesen ganzen neuen Serien in letzter Zeit auch eine ausgeklügelte Marketingstrategie sein - Wir werden es wohl nie erfahren.


----------



## Cleriker (28. Dezember 2010)

Das ist ganz sicher kein Fehler! Die sind nicht dumm. Ingenieure die solche Produkte entwerfen und die Maschinenprogramme zur herstellung Schreiben vergessen nicht einfach etwas. Schon garnicht einen Lasercut!
Die möglichkeit des Dualbios gibt das ja schon her! Die haben auch nicht aus Langeweile mal eben einen 8Pin gegen einen 6Pin ausgetauscht.
Irgendwas haben die sich dabei gedacht und wenn nicht noch eine Große Überraschung kommt (keine Ahnung was oder wie das sein könnte), dann denke ich war es einfach gutes Merketing.


----------



## MiToKo (28. Dezember 2010)

Vielleicht ist es auch so, wie mit den CPU's, dass manche nur Softwaretechnisch gesperrt sind, bei anderen das gesperrte kaputt ist. Wäre ja auch möglich. Und jetzt haben sie wohl noch nicht so viele, die kaputt sind, bzw. die, die das Bios flashen haben Glück, und ne heile erwischt.


----------



## Lyran (28. Dezember 2010)

Wäre ja nur geil, wenn das so bliebe. Dann würde meine nächste Karte locker eine 6950


----------



## New-Bee (28. Dezember 2010)

würde ich es mit GPU-Z sehen, wenn die Graka in den Begrenzer reinrennt?


----------



## sfc (28. Dezember 2010)

Meine GTX570 dürfte noch heute eintreffen. Hätte ich das mit dem Freischalten schon am Sonntag gewusst, hät ich vielleicht sogar zur 6950 für 230 Euro gegriffen und dann geflasht. Mich stimmt das jetzt aber nicht wirklich traurig. Die 570 ist auch der 6970 technisch überlegen. Ob das allerdings 90 Euro mehr rechtfertigt, ist eine andere Frage. 

Meiner Meinung nach hat AMD die Karte absichtlich "fehlerhaft" auf den Markt gebracht, um genau bei der Zielgruppe zu punkten, die um die Schwächen der neuen Radeon-Generation weiß. Bei PC-Spielern, die sich nicht mit Hardware auskennen, hat die 6900er Reihe sicher keinen schlechten Ruf. Immerhin hat sie mehr Speicher - was scheinbar mehr Performance bedeutet. Oder es wird generell die Marke genommen, mit der man schon immer gut gefahren ist.


----------



## Mario432 (28. Dezember 2010)

sfc schrieb:


> Meine GTX570 dürfte noch heute eintreffen. Hätte ich das mit dem Freischalten schon am Sonntag gewusst, hät ich vielleicht sogar zur 6950 für 230 Euro gegriffen und dann geflasht. Mich stimmt das jetzt aber nicht wirklich traurig. Die 570 ist auch der 6970 technisch überlegen. Ob das allerdings 90 Euro mehr rechtfertigt, ist eine andere Frage.
> 
> ...



Kannst die ja wieder zurückschicken und die 6950 kaufen  also ich würde das glaube  machen. Aber die 6950 bekommt man jetzt natürlich nicht mehr für 230, die gehen jetzt bei 250euro los.

Ich habe mir auch eine GTX 570 gekauft, allerdings schon vor über 2Wochen. Und falls bei dir auch OC eine Rolle spielt, ist die GTX570 auf jeden fall besser, da bekommst du so gut wie jede auf GTX580 Niveau und damit ist die Karte, schon eine ganze Ecke schneller als die 6970 (die ja nicht wirklich so das OC-Wunder ist )


----------



## sfc (28. Dezember 2010)

Mario432 schrieb:


> Kannst die ja wieder zurückschicken und die 6950 kaufen  also ich würde das glaube  machen. Aber die 6950 bekommt man jetzt natürlich nicht mehr für 230, die gehen jetzt bei 250euro los.



Die GTX 570 ist auch nicht mehr ganz so billig wie noch am Wochenende. Von daher hab ich schon ein Schnäppchen gekauft und werd wohl nicht umtauschen. 




> Ich habe mir auch eine GTX 570 gekauft, allerdings schon vor über 2Wochen. Und falls bei dir auch OC eine Rolle spielt, ist die GTX570 auf jeden fall besser, da bekommst du so gut wie jede auf GTX580 Niveau und damit ist die Karte, schon eine ganze Ecke schneller als die 6970 (die ja nicht wirklich so das OC-Wunder ist )


Im Moment habe ich noch nicht an OC gedacht. Wüsste nicht, wo mir das was nützen sollte  Hab zwar die MSI-Variante mit dem Afterburner genommen, aber das lag eher daran, dass sie am Sonntag die preisgünstigste aller lieferbaren GTX570er war - zumindest beim Billighändler Hardwareversand.de. Ging zwar noch billiger, aber mit HV habe ich bisher gute Erfahrungen gemacht was Lieferzeit, Versandkosten und Umtausch angeht. Noch billigere Händler wollte ich nicht ausprobieren. Die mitbestellten Silent WIngs und die niedrigen Versandkosten haben die Differenz ohnehin auf unter 5 Euro gedrückt. 

Im Preisvergleich hier ist die 6950 nun meistgesuchteste Karte. Der Flash"Bug" hat seine Wirkung jedenfalls getan.


----------



## weizenleiche (28. Dezember 2010)

Ich verstehe aber nicht warum bei TechPowerUp die Liste so tadellos ist. Laut der Liste funktioniert jede Karte danach nämlich ohne Einschränkungen.
Hier haben es, soviel ich weiß, 2 User gemacht, bei dem einen wird die Karte zu heiß (95°C) und bei dem anderen läuft die Karte gar nicht mehr O.o Irgendwie stimmt das nicht mit der Liste überein.


----------



## knarf0815 (28. Dezember 2010)

auf chip.de ist auch eine anleitung zum flashen 
jetzt müste der preis der gtx 570 aber um 100 € fallenum sie interesant bleiben zu lassen


----------



## sethdiabolos (29. Dezember 2010)

Ach wieso? Die GTX 570 ist eine Bombenkarte und die 6950 wird sicherlich nicht lange freischaltbar sein. In den englischen Foren kann man zudem bei vielen Usern auch was von Abstürzen und verstärkter Fragmentbildung lesen. Wahrscheinlich bekommt man bald keine alten 6950 mehr und die Preise passen sich so wie immer erstmal etwas nach oben an.


----------



## TheUrbanNinja (29. Dezember 2010)

wieso sollten sich die preise nach oben anpassen?
wenn nvidia die gtx 560 raushaut müssten die sich eher nach unten anpassen! o.0

peace


----------



## rouki999 (29. Dezember 2010)

Also ich hab mir gleich zum Release ne 6970 gekauft und bin damit zufrieden. OK die ist jetzt vielleicht kein Mormeltier, aber für den Preis bietet se ne klasse Leistung. 

Von so nem BIOS-Flash für die 6950 halte ich persönlich nicht so viel .... weil ich bezweifel, dass das der Karte auf Dauer gut tut ... wegen der mangelden Kühlung ... die ist halt bei der 6970 besser, auch wenn se dafür wiederum in Stück lauter ist.


----------



## Zyanoses (29. Dezember 2010)

aber schon ne gute sache das ,das so einfach geht kann sich das geld sparen


----------



## Trefoil80 (29. Dezember 2010)

rouki999 schrieb:


> Von so nem BIOS-Flash für die 6950 halte ich persönlich nicht so viel .... weil ich bezweifel, dass das der Karte auf Dauer gut tut ... wegen der mangelden Kühlung ... die ist halt bei der 6970 besser, auch wenn se dafür wiederum in Stück lauter ist.



Nö, die Kühlung der HD6950 ist gleich der Kühlung für die HD6970...gleicher Vapor-Chamber-Kühler...


----------



## knarf0815 (29. Dezember 2010)

@pouki999 wenn ein wasserkühler drauf kommt ist das sicher kein problem mehr


----------



## New-Bee (29. Dezember 2010)

Habe mal eine Frage
Bei mir kommt es in GTA 4 zu so leuchtenden Punkten ( große keine einzelnen Pixeln) obwohl das 6950 Bios drauf ist.
Furmark und Battlefield Bad Company laufen aber einwandfrei.
Was kann das sein?


----------



## Mario432 (29. Dezember 2010)

rouki999 schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir gleich zum Release ne 6970 gekauft und bin damit zufrieden. OK die ist jetzt vielleicht kein Mormeltier, aber für den Preis bietet se ne klasse Leistung.
> 
> Von so nem BIOS-Flash für die 6950 halte ich persönlich nicht so viel .... weil ich bezweifel, dass das der Karte auf Dauer gut tut ... wegen der mangelden Kühlung ... die ist halt bei der 6970 besser, auch wenn se dafür wiederum in Stück lauter ist.



Hier versucht einer seine 6970 gut zu reden  Aber so wie es aussieht geht das fast mit jeder 6950, schau dir das mal an:
AMD Radeon HD 6950 to HD 6970 Mod | techPowerUp

Da wurden 79 6950 Karten schon getestet und die laufen ALLE @6970 ohne Probleme 

Schick deine einfach zurück und kauf dir eine 6950, so würde ich es machen


----------



## Patty (29. Dezember 2010)

Jetzt lasst die Leute doch in Frieden, die mit ihren teureren Karten noch zufrieden sind und den Mehrpreis mit sich vereinbaren können. Klar könnte man sich in den Arsch beißen, aber die Flashgeschichte konnte niemand ahnen. Und wer von Anfang an die Mehrleistung wollte hat eben zur teureren 6970 gegriffen. Die jetzt aber mit "Schönreden" zu belächeln finde ich mehr als lächerlich.

Andere Frage: Wieso müssen die Karten immer riesiger werden? Meine 4870x2 hielt ich schon für groß, aber die hatte ja auch x2. Jetzt muss ich wegen der 6950 ziemlich sicher mein Laufwerk versetzen... was für eine Plage! Wer also Interesse an einer 6950 in OVP hat...


----------



## Gamiac (29. Dezember 2010)

Patty schrieb:


> Jetzt lasst die Leute doch in Frieden, die mit ihren teureren Karten noch zufrieden sind und den Mehrpreis mit sich vereinbaren können. Klar könnte man sich in den Arsch beißen, aber die Flashgeschichte konnte niemand ahnen. Und wer von Anfang an die Mehrleistung wollte hat eben zur teureren 6970 gegriffen. Die jetzt aber mit "Schönreden" zu belächeln finde ich mehr als lächerlich.
> 
> Andere Frage: Wieso müssen die Karten immer riesiger werden? Meine 4870x2 hielt ich schon für groß, aber die hatte ja auch x2. Jetzt muss ich wegen der 6950 ziemlich sicher mein Laufwerk versetzen... was für eine Plage! Wer also Interesse an einer 6950 in OVP hat...


 
Was für ein Schwachsinn warum soll jemand der sich die 70 Euro mehr leisten kann für die 6970 sich den Stress mit der 6950 antun die nicht nur weniger Spannungsversorgung hat noch mit dem schnelleren v-ram der 6970 dienen kann .
Und warum soll eine 570 im Preis fallen wenn nicht mal die volle 6970 wirklich gegen sie anstinken kann .
Wer Nvidia Karten kauft hat dafür gute Gründe und die liegen nicht darin das die Karte besonders billig ist .

Gruß Mega


----------



## Shrike (29. Dezember 2010)

Moin,

hab eben meine Powercolor 6950 gekriegt, eingebaut und direkt zur 70er umgemoddet, hat einwandfrei funktioniert, keine artefakte oder sonstiges, furmark ist noch nicht gelaufen aber ne stunde crysis@max ohne Probleme 
Darauf das ruckelfrei zu daddeln musste ich jz 3 Jahre warten^^

Mfg


----------



## weizenleiche (29. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe auch eine Powercolor 6950. Bitte schau mal was du für Temps bei Furmark hast. Ich zock auf ner Auflösung von 1920x1080 und wichtig ist das du nicht im Fenstermodus ausführst.


----------



## Shrike (29. Dezember 2010)

So, hab jz in 1680x1050(mehr packt mein bildschirm nicht^^) mit 8x msaa in vollbildmodus getestet.
Geht max. auf 88°, hätte nie gedacht, dass das so niedrig werden würde.
Hatte da schon andere Ergebnisse gesehen, aber egal (:

Hilft dir das weiter?

Mfg,

Shrike


----------



## weizenleiche (29. Dezember 2010)

Das nimmt mir irgendwie die Angst nicht 
Wie warm wird die Karte denn als 6950, also mit dem Backup BIOS?


----------



## rouki999 (29. Dezember 2010)

Mario432 schrieb:


> Hier versucht einer seine 6970 gut zu reden  Aber so wie es aussieht geht das fast mit jeder 6950, schau dir das mal an:
> AMD Radeon HD 6950 to HD 6970 Mod | techPowerUp
> 
> Da wurden 79 6950 Karten schon getestet und die laufen ALLE @6970 ohne Probleme
> ...




Ich werd die 6970 nicht zurückschicken, weil ich zufrieden bin. Trotzdem kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass das auf Dauer für die Karte gut ist. Ich gönne jedem das mir dem flashen, bei dems klappt. Hatte ja auch erst überlegt mir ne 6950 zu holen. Aber mir jetzt ne 6950 holen ... die umflashen und dann keine Garantie zu haben .... ists mir nicht wert. Meine Schmerzgrenze war bei 350 euro und da lag die 6970 und die gtx 570 ... Hab mich am ende für die 6970 entschieden, da die von den beiden karten am günstigsten sofort lieferbar war. Gut die GTX570 hat mehr Leistung als die 6970 ... aber vielleicht kommt ja noch in bissel was mit den nächsten Treibern um noch in bissel an die gtx 570 ran zu kommen.

Von den Sachen wie flashen und übertackten, bin ich sowieso nicht so ein Freund ... weil man die Garantie verliert. Da die Leistung momentan eh für alles locker reicht ... ist das auch nicht wirklich nötig ... ob in Spiel mit 60 Fps oer 63 Fps läuft is glaub ich eh egal ...

In 2 Jahren, wenn de Garantie weg ist und es vielleicht nötig wird ... kann man ja zu dem Mittel greifen.


Ich bin halt zufrieden mit der Karte, was Preis/Leistung angeht ... vielleicht lass ich mich mal noc zu nem leiseren Kühler hinschlagen, wenn sich in paar etabliert haben.


----------



## rouki999 (29. Dezember 2010)

AirKnight schrieb:


> Das nimmt mir irgendwie die Angst nicht
> Wie warm wird die Karte denn als 6950, also mit dem Backup BIOS?




Kann dich beruhigen ... die Temps hat meine 6970 auch auf voller Pulle Einstellung in den Spielen. Wenn ich dann die Einstellungen in den Treibern erhöhe aufs Maximum für die Optik ... dann steigt die Temperatur auch nicht weiter an ... außer das durch die mehrlast der Lüfter sich mehr dreht und sie lauter wird.

Würde mir in nem Treiber-Update gerne wünschen, dass sie die Temperatur senken würden und dafür lieber den Lüfter in bisschen früher schneller drehen lassen würden.


----------



## weizenleiche (29. Dezember 2010)

Naja, du könntest ja zur Not das BIOS editieren oder bei CCC den Lüffi einstellen.
LG


----------



## rouki999 (29. Dezember 2010)

AirKnight schrieb:


> Naja, du könntest ja zur Not das BIOS editieren oder bei CCC den Lüffi einstellen.
> LG



Das stimmt ... nur dann dröhnt sie schon im Idle so rum ... ansonsten hatte ich bisher max. 39% der Lüfterdrehzahl ... kann man beim spielen wirklich ertragen ... also ich finde man hört es nicht so schlimm ...

Ich hatte es mal probiert de Drehzahl auf 70% und 100% gestellt. Das ist dann allerdings in meinen Augen nicht mehr zumutbar ... das übertöhnt das Soundsystem dann, bei normaler Lautstärke. Ansonsten ist die Lautstärke der Karte schon zu ertragen.

Ansonsten wart ich einfach auf einen anderen Kühler, den man nachrüsten kann und dann behebt sich das Problem auch noch


----------



## hirmak (29. Dezember 2010)

Was hat ATI damit gedacht?Beide Karten haben die gleiche Ramchips mit den gleichen Timings.Wer noch ein HD 6970 kauft,muss ja wirklich nicht normal sein.Ich schätze ATI wollte sowieso kein HD6970 verkaufen,sondern HD6950 mit dieser Strategie.Ich bin mir auch sicher dieser BIOS Modifikation hatte einen ATI Mitarbeiter verraten.Aber ob das gut wird für ATI!!! Es gibt genial und genial daneben.Wir werden sehen....


----------



## MaxMax (30. Dezember 2010)

hirmak schrieb:


> Was hat ATI damit gedacht?Beide Karten haben die gleiche Ramchips mit den gleichen Timings.Wer noch ein HD 6970 kauft,muss ja wirklich nicht normal sein.Ich schätze ATI wollte sowieso kein HD6970 verkaufen,sondern HD6950 mit dieser Strategie.Ich bin mir auch sicher dieser BIOS Modifikation hatte einen ATI Mitarbeiter verraten.Aber ob das gut wird für ATI!!! Es gibt genial und genial daneben.Wir werden sehen....



mhm, hd6950 und 6970 haben doch unterschiedliche ramchips?!
First Look at AMD Radeon HD 6950 and HD 6970 2 GB (Cayman). Page 4 - X-bit labs
"Each card comes with 2048 megabytes of GDDR5 memory in eight FBGA chips from Hynix Semiconductor. The Radeon HD 6950 carries H5GQ2H24MFR T2C  chips which work at 1.5 volts voltage and 5000 MHz rated frequency. The  Radeon HD 6970 is equipped with H5GQ2H24MFR R0C chips (1.5 volts, 6000  MHz)."

ist halt die frage, ob hier hynix einfach selektiert und umlabelled (und die T2C genauso gut R0C sein könnten) oder die R0C wirklich "bessere" chips von haus sind...vor allem wenn man sich das datasheet anschaut: R0C sollten mit 1.6v befeuert werden, die T2C mit nur 1.5v, wenn man jetzt aber ein hd6950@6970 flasht, werden die T2C wohl auch mit 1.6v fahren und können dann anscheinend diesselben taktraten/timings wie eine richtige hd6970 schaffen, bei manchen aber mit artefakten oder auch nicht?


----------



## hirmak (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich könnte nicht vieles über die Ramchips finden,nur dies 
Hynix

Aber soviel ich weiss sind keine von beiden(6950 oder 6970) sind Overclocking Wundern,so mir wurde einen HD6970 in stock settings reichen.Meine persönliche Meinung ist;HD 6950 oder 6970 ,keine von beiden sind so gut wie GTX 570.Die sind schneller,besser übertaktbar und Nvidia hat in Sachen DX11 und Tesellation einfach meilenweit besser als AMDMein Favorit beim AMD ist HD5870


----------



## W3SSI (30. Dezember 2010)

Is schon geil wie seit dem raus is das man die HD 6950 zur 6970 flashen kann die preise für die 6950 wieder in die höhe gehen...aber kaufen werd i mir trotzdem eine und natürlich flashen xD


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (30. Dezember 2010)

Mal sehen wie lange das gut geht, die 9500 konnte man damals freischalten zur 9700, einige der x800pro mit vivo zur XT, das waren schon gute Zeiten, aber sehr viel Strom haben die dann auch nicht gebraucht, die fehlenden 75W könnten sich bemerkbar machen.

Edit: die Preise der 570 können fallen, wenn die Preise von AMD nach unten fallen, denn wer sparen will/muss wird zur Karte greifen mit dem besseren P/L Verhältnis

mfg


----------



## drstoecker (30. Dezember 2010)

jetzt muss ich auch mal meinen senf dazu geben.mit dem flashen das ist meinermeinung nach von amd beabsichtigt.warum baut amd sonst beide karten(6950/6970) fast identisch?hab mir beim release der 6970 auch direkt eine gekauft und die jetzige leistung ist sehr gut.ich denke aber das die zukünftige leistung beider karte(treiber etc.),aber speziell der 6970,noch viel größer wird.amd baut ja nicht umsonst so extras wie z.b. den bios-schalten,powertune usw. mit ein.die nvidia karte mögen zwar ein wenig schneller sein,aber der vorsprung hällt sich in grenzen.man muss aber auch bedenken das die z.b. gtx580 ca. 40 mehr kostet als die 6970.dafür aber im schnitt nur 13% mehrleistung,naja.man muss auch andere aspekte beachten wie stromverbrauch usw. .amd bietet das bessere preis/leistungs verhältnis.


----------



## rouki999 (30. Dezember 2010)

drstoecker schrieb:


> jetzt muss ich auch mal meinen senf dazu geben.mit dem flashen das ist meinermeinung nach von amd beabsichtigt.warum baut amd sonst beide karten(6950/6970) fast identisch?hab mir beim release der 6970 auch direkt eine gekauft und die jetzige leistung ist sehr gut.ich denke aber das die zukünftige leistung beider karte(treiber etc.),aber speziell der 6970,noch viel größer wird.amd baut ja nicht umsonst so extras wie z.b. den bios-schalten,powertune usw. mit ein.die nvidia karte mögen zwar ein wenig schneller sein,aber der vorsprung hällt sich in grenzen.man muss aber auch bedenken das die z.b. gtx580 ca. 40 mehr kostet als die 6970.dafür aber im schnitt nur 13% mehrleistung,naja.man muss auch andere aspekte beachten wie stromverbrauch usw. .amd bietet das bessere preis/leistungs verhältnis.



Ich weiß ja nicht wo die GTX 580 nur 40 € mehr kostet. Das trifft vielleicht für die GTX 570 zu  ... die 580 kostet im schnitt so um die 100€ mehr als die Hd 6970


----------



## MaxMax (30. Dezember 2010)

hirmak schrieb:


> Ich könnte nicht vieles über die Ramchips finden,nur dies
> Hynix
> 
> Aber soviel ich weiss sind keine von beiden(6950 oder 6970) sind Overclocking Wundern,so mir wurde einen HD6970 in stock settings reichen.Meine persönliche Meinung ist;HD 6950 oder 6970 ,keine von beiden sind so gut wie GTX 570.Die sind schneller,besser übertaktbar und Nvidia hat in Sachen DX11 und Tesellation einfach meilenweit besser als AMDMein Favorit beim AMD ist HD5870



Hi, hier mal mein link: Powered by Google Docs
bitte seite 4 oberste tabelle: T2C chips (hd6950) laufen mit 1.5volt, R0C (hd6970) chips mit 1.6volt

ob gtx570 oder 6950@6970 ist reine persönliche neigung...die beiden karten halten sich overall gesehen gut in schach...ob nv jetzt einen längeren tessellation mark hat wäre mir persönlich egal...dafür hat amd tlw die nase vorn bei höheren auflösungen...das für und wider spiel kann man ewig fortsetzen....


----------



## Stingray93 (30. Dezember 2010)

MaxMax schrieb:


> Hi, hier mal mein link: Powered by Google Docs
> bitte seite 4 oberste tabelle: T2C chips (hd6950) laufen mit 1.5volt, R0C (hd6970) chips mit 1.6volt
> 
> ob gtx570 oder 6950@6970 ist reine persönliche neigung...die beiden karten halten sich overall gesehen gut in schach...ob nv jetzt einen längeren tessellation mark hat wäre mir persönlich egal...dafür hat amd tlw die nase vorn bei höheren auflösungen...das für und wider spiel kann man ewig fortsetzen....




Am Ende ist es der persönliche Geschmack.
Ich habe gegen keiner der beiden Karten was.
Wobei ich von meiner Seite aus, eher zu GTX470 greifen würde.
Da mir allein der Aufbau des Treibers und die Funktionen besser gefallen.
Ist aber eine reine Sympatie Sache! Und hat nichts mit der eigentlichen Leistung der Karten zu tun.
Momentan bleibe ich eh bei AMD da sich umrüsten nicht lohnt, bzw zu teuer wäre.


----------



## drstoecker (30. Dezember 2010)

rouki999 schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht wo die GTX 580 nur 40 € mehr kostet. Das trifft vielleicht für die GTX 570 zu  ... die 580 kostet im schnitt so um die 100€ mehr als die Hd 6970




ich hatte 40 prozent gemeint,das zeichen wurde nicht übernommen.


----------



## hirmak (30. Dezember 2010)

Mein GTX280 reicht zurzeit für mich völlig.Es gibt kein Spiel dass ich nicht flüssig spielen kann.Ich wurde auch keine GraKa kaufen für 1-2 Spiele.Es gibt zurzeit so viele Spiele und kommen auch so viele Spiele mit Unreal Engine,deswegen denke ich nicht dass ich ein neue GraKa in 6 Monaten kaufen werde.Ausserdem wird Crysis 2 auch flüssiger laufen als Crysis 1.(Wie Crysis AddOn)Ich denke nicht für eine GraKa mehr als 150 € zahlen und in 6 Monaten hoffe ich dass die Preise von GTX 570 150 € sein werden


----------



## (@ze) (30. Dezember 2010)

Also, wenn ich die 6950@70 zurückflashen müßte, würde ich doch vorher das Datum im Mainboard 
mit dem, des vorher gesicherten GraKa-Bios abgleichen!


----------



## weizenleiche (30. Dezember 2010)

Das ist eine super geile Idee (@ze)!
Wie kann man denn das Datum von dem GraKa BIOS auslesen?


----------



## (@ze) (30. Dezember 2010)

Nunja, Mit GPU-Z sowieso das Original GraKa-Bios speichern! Mit RBE auslesen, aus den Daten, gepaart mit Kauf- 
und Herstellungsdatum(falls verfügbar) einen Cocktail, je nach belieben geschüttelt oder gerührt, 
machen!


Edit: Die direkte Zeit kann man nicht auslesen! Das habe ich gerade mit dem Releasedatum verwechselt!


----------



## Saab-FAN (31. Dezember 2010)

Ich hatte letzte Nacht (PC lief mit Folding@Home durch) anscheinend nen Bluescreen. Ich kann allerdings den Verursacher des Bluescreens nicht bestimmen. 
Wie lange habt ihr die Karte mitm Furmark unter Volllast getestet? Ich hatte sie etwa 25 Minuten lang ohne Artefakte im Vollbild-Modus bei 1680x1050 und 8xMSAA laufen.


----------



## Shrike (31. Dezember 2010)

Wenn Furmark 25 mins ohne Probleme läuft, dann läuft auch jedes Spiel über Stunden ohne Mucken....
Und das ist zumindest bei mir das Einzige was mich interessiert...
Also ich bin perfekt zufrieden mit meiner Powercolor 6970 für inc.Versand 240 € (:

Mfg


----------



## PeacemakerDT (2. Januar 2011)

Meine 6950 läuft bis jetzt ohne Probs @ 6970. Keine Abstürze, keine Bluescreens oder dergleichen. Voll zufrieden!


----------



## lenne0815 (2. Januar 2011)

Warum wurde ein zweiter Thread gestartet ? im ersten sind viele Technische aspekte des mods bereits abgehandelt, die hier jetzt nichtmehr auftauchen...


----------



## Stingray93 (2. Januar 2011)

lenne0815 schrieb:


> Warum wurde ein zweiter Thread gestartet ? im ersten sind viele Technische aspekte des mods bereits abgehandelt, die hier jetzt nichtmehr auftauchen...



Wo denn?
Das hier ist doch einfach nur ne News.


----------



## lenne0815 (2. Januar 2011)

Stingray93 schrieb:


> Wo denn?
> Das hier ist doch einfach nur ne News.



es gab schinma ne news, da haben auch die mods einiges intressantes geschriebn, guck ma vor nen paar tagen...


----------



## Stingray93 (2. Januar 2011)

lenne0815 schrieb:


> es gab schinma ne news, da haben auch die mods einiges intressantes geschriebn, guck ma vor nen paar tagen...



Also ich finde keine.
Diese News ist ja auch schon fast eine Woche alt!


----------

